# We found the bay



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

Any of you who may have taken part in the "we found the bay" regatta put on by the point yacht club at Perdido Bay on the Florida/Alabama border last Saturday. What happened? Why all the controversy?


----------

